# Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc.



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Rockford Fosgate RBP1121 12" Bandpass Subwoofer:*








-Punch 12" subwoofer 
-frequency response 35-160 Hz 
-handles 100 watts RMS 
-4-ohm impedance 
-sensitivity 91 dB 
-22"W x 15-3/4"H x 16-3/8"D 

*Alpine SBS-104BP 10" Bandpass Subwoofer Box*








-4 ohm
-400W Peak Power
-200W RMS Power
-Bass Engine Ready
-Type-S Woofer
-MDF Enclosure Construction
-Clear Plexiglass View Window
-Double-Sided Flared Port
=====================================
And any suggestions on what amp to mate these bandpass boxes to? Nothing too expensive but I want a system that can pound. My stock Monsoon system isn't really cutting it... I plan to get a new head unit, a sub, and an amp to power the sub. I will be powering my stock speakers using the HU. Thanks!


[Modified by Deception, 11:13 PM 11-27-2001]


----------



## HyKlas (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Deception)*

Out of the two, the Alpine is a better speaker. What's the price on them both?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Deception)*

ttt


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Deception)*

Go with a sealed box, bandpass may look nice but that's about it.

Since you're on a budget I'd recommend ported. A ported box will require less power than sealed while not compromising sound all that much. Bandpass typically sound like ass. I've done it every whcih way and will never do a bandpass again in my ride. 
Every thought of building your own box ? With the $$ you save you can put it towards a nicer amp. What shops in Vanc are you looking at ?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Lexi)*

I might check out Audio Video Unlimited or Vader Speed & Sound for my car audio stuff; should I get them to build a ported enclosure for me? How much would a shop typically charge to build a basic ported box? 
I'm still shopping around!


----------



## ryandlugosz (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Deception)*

Yeah - Bandpass is for loud bass only. Sound quality is terrible. Only get bandpass if you're ghetto & then a VW probably isn't the right car for you anyway! 
I wish bandpass didn't suck - That style of box looks cool & would be great in my trunk, since I could just throw poop in there & not worry about breaking anything. 
Some Sony Xplods sound good (and can get loud) in a sealed box. They're cheap too. I thought that these were just for bass-heads, but I heard some the other day & I was pretty impressed with the sound quality.


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (ryandlugosz)*

Any suggestions on some nice 10" sealed boxes? I was looking into the Boston Acoustic GS110 sub enclosure. The 10" system retails for $199 from their website so I think it can prob. had for less than that from somewhere else.










[Modified by SurrealGTI, 11:17 AM 11-29-2001]


----------



## HyKlas (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (SurrealGTI)*

Any pre-boxed speaker is surely second rate. If you want something cheap, go for it. If you want a good speaker that's going to last you a long time, look in to a speaker and box seperate. Now an Infinity Perfect 12.1 (rated 350watts) with a box from Speaker Hole is a way better route to go. Make sure that you get the 3/4" MDF box from them though.

*edit* Perfect on Ebay is only $154 and the box from Speaker Hole is only $28. Now, you've spent a lot less money for a MUCH better setup.


[Modified by HyKlas, 2:38 PM 11-29-2001]


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (HyKlas)*

Thanks for the advice. What do you think of the enclosures from http://www.thezeb.com 
Can you please suggest a few nice 10" sub and box combos for more of the SQ type of sound?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on these bandpass sub boxes, etc. (Deception)*

If you go to the Audio Video Unlimited on Broadway,.talk to Howard, tell him that Scott from EA sent you and he'll take care of you. The other place that I'd recommend is North Shore Audio Video in North Van. They're the largest Rockford dealer in Canada and I've got some INSANE deals from them. If you want to get a complete setup I'd recommend NSAV as they've always done a great job on any work that I've had done there. Their head installer (Eric) knows his sh*t.


----------

